# NSF ~ Does anyone know of Health Departments Requiring your smoker to be NSF Approved.



## smokinnascarfan

Im in the process of doing all the Health permits, Commissary etc. I was ask today from the Health Department if my smoker was NSF approved. I bought a Lang 84 and to make it better I had the grates made with stainless steel instead of regular metal. Im going to be taking it down in 2 days to get my smoker approved. I'm hoping I have no problem. Ive seen many bbq catering companies use smokers like mine. 

I know some have Southern Pride on trailers but many use real wood smokers such as the Lang. Has anyone ever had a problem with the Heath Department when it comes to commercial smokers for catering?


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello.  You need to send a PM to THE MAN for food safety.  This might be just a requirement of your state or county.  Chef Jimmy is your man and he is always helpful.  Link below.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/43650/chef-jimmyj


----------



## smokinnascarfan

I took it down today and it was approved. I know of others in my area with same kind of pits. I just was a little nervous when she ask me that. Just because someone else was approved doesn't mean Im going to get approved. Buts Im good.


----------



## palladini

SmokinNascarFan said:


> I took it down today and it was approved. I know of others in my area with same kind of pits. I just was a little nervous when she ask me that. Just because someone else was approved doesn't mean Im going to get approved. Buts Im good.


That's very good news, now on to the odyssey you go.  Have fun my Nascar fan buddy.  I think all sports suck, I watch Nascar and Rodeo, nothing else.


----------



## glennmc

SmokinNascarFan said:


> I took it down today and it was approved. I know of others in my area with same kind of pits. I just was a little nervous when she ask me that. Just because someone else was approved doesn't mean Im going to get approved. Buts Im good.


What jurisdiction if I may ask?


----------



## alblancher

Do you think you got approved because you where using Stainless Grates?  That is the only part of the smoker in contact with the food.  I can understand NSF for things like freezers  and fryers that need to respond rapidly to loading but an outdoor smoker is a different animal.


----------



## smokinnascarfan

All I know is I got approved - stainless steel is the wY to go if you want to have a chance.


----------



## dward51

Absent stainless, I'm sure "clean and shiny bright" would definitely help for approval. 

Not junky & funky like most pit racks (slowly raises hand over here,  I'm among the guilty)....


----------



## smokinzbbq

In our county in Illinois we are required to have NSF smokers. I also have a Lang 84 and didn't know about it's rating. Called Lang Manufacturing in Georgia talked to Ben Lang himself, great guy. Boy he loves to talk BBQ! He said the unit itself is not NSF but if you buy the stainless steel cooking shelves ($500 per pair for the 84 plus shipping) that the shelves are NSF approved. Don't know if our HD will accept the shelves only being NSF but it's worth a shot. Seems to me since the shelves are the only part that touches food that should be sufficient. But I don't work for the HD so we'll see.


----------



## glennmc

In my county here in Maryland the smoker doesn't have to be NSF but any cooker has to have a "closable clamshell-type hood covering the entire cooking surface that must remain closed during the cooking process" -- so smokers are OK by their very nature.  No open grills, though.  I'd check with your HD before spending the $500 though, and remember, health departments are weird. The rules are the rules and they don't have to make sense.  For example certain practices that are prohibited in my county are required in counties next to us.


----------



## heyer5

Very interesting thread.  Does anyone have any idea on whawt Iowa's requirements are?  Thinking of the possibility of being a vendor to a local establishment or grocery store...well, thinking of how cool it would be.  I just don't know the ins and outs, curious if anyone has been through it.  Feel free to PM me!


----------



## mikeycookgrub

Hello.. Nice smoker... I had a few questions if you wouldn't mind taking the time to answer them.. I'd appreciate it.. So..

1-Where did you get any Health Department or State Food agency information on the requirements for your smoker?

2-Do you get your smoker approved at your state agency.?. I'm in Michigan so MDARD for me(but i can't find any info).or just at your LHD.?

3.How much was your fee for inspection and approval? (If you don't mind me asking?)

Any help with these questions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you and good luck at the races with your smoker!!!!

- Mike


----------

